# Rest in peace my little companion RIP...



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

5/11/11 my cory died. 
He was my little companion for 4 years. he was and is my favorite fish EVEN OVER MY BETTAS (hopefully my bettas don't hear that). Does anyone know how long a cory's life span is?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

the thread above didn't work somehow... It's strange.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I was just gonna tell TOS about that...

Every time I tried to read your thread it brought me back to the front homescreen.

Sorry to hear that. RIP

As for your question, Its not uncommon for them to live up to 20 years. Although I over heard at my LFS that they knew a guy who kept one for 25!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks! I don't know why he died!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The smaller ones like they pygmies have shorter lives. Some of the big ones need to be several years old before they start breeding.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry. *huggles* :console:



Betta man said:


> 5/14/11 my cory died.


That's in the future.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he was an albino. I don't know if albinos live shorter lives but i'll miss him!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think so...at least not any more than albino humans' life spans. But then again I'm not exactly a marine biologist.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Albinism usually brings with it a number of other health problems in pretty much every species that gets it, so that's certainly a possibility.

I've never seen or even heard of a 25 year old Cory, but I suppose I wouldn't rule it out. I had one for 8 years that only died when the whole tank fell over and shattered.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's too bad about the cory. That's the nice thing about bettas!!! They are labyrinth fish and they'll survive if they aren't crushed of dry.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Albinism usually brings with it a number of other health problems in pretty much every species that gets it, so that's certainly a possibility.
> 
> I've never seen or even heard of a 25 year old Cory, but I suppose I wouldn't rule it out. I had one for 8 years that only died when the whole tank fell over and shattered.


That. Sounds traumatic. I'm sorry.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta Man, sorry about your cory. I know you really adored him. 

What do you plan on doing next?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well, getting another cory maybe an albino or a juli. What type of cory lives longest?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Julii's are cute, but you'll want to make sure they're indeed julii and not leopard. I know many big box stores like PetCo sell leopards as "julii".


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got false julii cories that I ordered from live aquaria and I absolutely adore them! They stay smaller, too... 2" max.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like julis, they're so cute! Just remember, they have to be kept in groups of 5+, as do other cories.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What???!!!!!!!!!! i've kept my corys in 2s for most of thier lives and they've done well! my new spotted cory is happy all by himself.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

But imagine his ecstasy if you got nine other cory cats!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he'd have himmself a good social life!


----------

